# The End Of Consistent Slingshot Videos



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys. Just wanted to share this with you, and to let you know that I am going in a somewhat different direction with my channel. This means that consistant slingshot videos from me are at an end. I have many reasons for this. I still love slingshots, but they are just not holding my interest right now, and it is such a limited topic. So I have decided to expand my channel, to incorporate more of my different interests. Now it will be more focused on build projects, and things happening in my shop, and my current interests. This also means I won't be around the forum as much anymore. However those of you who are waiting for one of my slingshots, I am still planning on making good on that. I have started filling some simple custom orders already, but it is going very slow. So, please be patient, and I will get to you when I am able. And while I would really love to come to the ECST this year. I am not sure it's going to work out with everything else I have going on .

Also I have a question for you. Would you guys like to see me continue to post my videos here in the off topic section? Or are you content to see them on my channel?

This was a very hard decision for me, but it is what my heart is calling me to do, and I hope you guys will understand. I still love you guys, and I think of you all as family, and I dearly hope I will see you soon. If not at this ECST, maybe the next one. Thank you for all that you have done for me over the past few years. These forums really have changed my life. Take care everybody .






New Channel About Page:
"Hi, my name is Josh and I love making things, and experimenting with primitive weapons. I'm a mostly self taught woodworker, blacksmith, metalworker and primitive weapon aficionado. I see life as a challenge, and I approach everything with a passionate desire to become competent at whatever is set before me. I make videos about my recent projects/creations, weapons I like, hobbies I am interested in, or work that I am doing, as well as random tutorial vids. Topics vary widely depending on my interests at any given moment . New video every 2 - 3 weeks! Subscribe, like and share if you like what you see!

My goals for this channel are to provide "family-friendly" videos with a Christian mindset, and to share the knowledge I have gained through my experiences. To demonstrate proper safety and responsibility principles, and to teach and inspire others to learn new skills and to make things with their own hands. I find such joy in these things, I want to share that joy with others!"


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I don't know about anybody else, but I would love to see your videos posted here. I also have many hobbies outside of the slingshot world,and I also like to keep things fresh by you bouncing around from one passion to the next...Mix it up Bruthah....!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Best of luck to you


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck JD!


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

No shame in a burnout. Been there, done that with archery. See you when your interest resurfaces.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but I would love to see your videos posted here. I also have many hobbies outside of the slingshot world,and I also like to keep things fresh by you bouncing around from one passion to the next...Mix it up Bruthah....!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input! Will do!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Best of luck to you


Thank you!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Good luck JD!


Thanks so much!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Clang! said:


> No shame in a burnout. Been there, done that with archery. See you when your interest resurfaces.


It's happened to me with a few things . Definitely!


----------

